# Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina madrigals??? anyone?? help??



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i bought his religious music was a bit deceived (missa papae marcelli), not that it bad but i heard his madrigals and were charmed 140 total 56 apiritual madrigals 91 profane madrigals.
Were to start.Well since i like so mutch Lassus spiritual madrigals , perhaps i should investigated
his spiritual madrigals, but the only thing of Palestrina in the madrigals genra is primo libre,thus mean the first book of madrigal it's not clear if it a profane madrigal or a spiritual one.But it sounded good on YouTube.

Whit the quantity of madrigals one can imagine how could someone do a box-set of Palestrina complete madrigals it would cost a fortunes.Im interrested like i said in his spiritual madrigals, what cd should i pick up on what label naxos Palestrina dosen have his madrigals but brilliant has his first madrigal , did you guys heard it yet??

Any Palestrina specialist on TC?? can answer this one??

:tiphat:


----------

